# Monaco Grand Prix Race in Eden, NC



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Date: Saturday June 7th 
Two big races in one day!!!

I also have a 1/4 Drag Strip so lets add drag racing to the list. We will run bracket drag racing so anything is a go. $5.00 a car with a three car limit. Winner gets 40% and 2nd place 20% and the house will get the rest. $1.00 RT or as some call it best light money for each car if you wish. Best RT gets pot.
The drag race will be after the first two races.

Okay, I was contacted by several people wanting to run the 902 G3R's in the Indy 500 race we had on the 24th, so now is your chance along with all you Super Stockers out there.

The first race will be at 3:00PM. It will be called the Monaco Grand Prix. The car, BSRT G3R's, better known as the 902 with Tomy hard body indy's. The car must be in total stock form. Cost is $10.00 per person with 40% payout for 1st, 20% for second and the rest for the house to cover practice time and the use of the track.

Second Race will be at around 6:00PM. It will be called the Monaco Super Stock GTP Grand Prix. Same prices. Cars allowed will be the Storm, G3 or G3R, Tyco and of coase the Thunder Cat's. Must have ceramic mags for both traction and motor. Elec., gears, of choice, must have stock or hot stock arm only and also GTP or Can-am or Daytona Prototype lexan body.

The Drag Strip is 32' long with 2' of cushion for a total of 34'. It is made from Maxtrax and has 17.5 amps per lane with adjustable voltage 0-32V. Timing system is the new Trackmate Pro Drag with 16" tree, win lights, printer and more.

The road track is a ext. scorpion 20' x 4' four lane made out of the newest Maxtrax. Timing will be Trackmate IR sensors with relay system for power off and on. Power, Astron 0-32V 35amp DC power supply. 10ga wire and three taps.

Location:
Monaco Grand Prix
At Eden Mall
201 East Meadow Road
Eden, NC 27288

Contact:
James Rorrer
[email protected]
336-552-7999

We also have foosball, air hockey, 8 kiddy rides (50cents), batting cages, laser tag and go carts for family. Also large tables in the hall way for food and drink.

For those that let me know that they are coming, their family members will get 1/2 off on 1/24 slot cars, Laser Tag and Go Carts.

PS: Please also let me know your part needs as soon as possible such as AST or Law type tires for the super stocks. I do support tyco, the G's, Storms. No Thunder cat parts.

Also: You can contact Bluedevildonnie if you have any GTP or Cam-am painted body needs.

Let's Go Racing!!! Hope to see you their.


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Monaco Grand Prix list of Racers that plan on racing in the following races and I will start us off. 

June 7th 3:00PM Stock G3R 902 race with Tomy Indy bodies

1: Slotcarjames
2: DC Racer
3: BDD
4: RaleighRacer
5:
6:
7:
8:

June 7th 6:00PM Super Stock Race with GTP Can Am type Lexan bodies

1: Slotcarjames 
2: DC Racer
3: BDD
4: RaleighRacer
5:
6:
7:
8:


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

1/4 Mile HO Drag Race has been added to the June 7 races too.

SCJ


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Hate to say this but I do have concerns on being able to have the races due to only having 4 drivers for each event signed up so far with only 7 days to go.

We will see what the weekend brings. I sure hope we can get at least 8 or more?

I sure don't want our DC racer to come all the way down here just for four drivers.





Thanks!!!


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Monaco Grand Prix Update:

Some have asked all kinds of questions about the 902 G3R Race so here are the rules in more detail. As stated from the beginning (stock 902 roller with Indy Car Body).
What does that mean? All G3R ceramic mags, stock (not hot stock) arm. Stock guide, stock narrow G3 Tires and rims front and back. Back tires must tech out at stock dia. of .442. Stock Elect. and gearing. Tomy Hard non-mod Indy car body with all wings in place at least at the start of the race.

If you built your own car and need the rims and tires, I will have them in stock. I do have 5 G3R's in stock.

Due to the low turn out so far and due to my locals not wanting to step up to the G3R, we are going to allow them to run the SRT Turbo Indy with Super Tires. Must tech in with min. rear tire dia. of .434 

Super stocks or super stocks, just remember all ceramic motors and traction here. When we say Storm that also includes P2, P3. When we say G3R that also includes SGP and G3's and SRT's. I do have one Storm SS in stock race ready. ($68.00) The Lexan bodies should be non-open wheel, GTP, Cam Am or Daytona Prototypes. Of coarse the stock Storm P2 or P3 body is okay. I will have ATF (AST type) tires on hand, lexan bodies mainly from BSRT and many other parts.

Don't forget about the drag race too if you want to bracket drag race. All cars are good for this one.

If anyone will need a SS storm for the race I will need to know this morning because my Wizzard order is going out then.

Thank you!!!
Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey james me and bob were out your way yesterday and picked up some parts and a g3r as well i wont be able to make the race this sat as i have to work but i think bob is gonna try and make it .. man the g3r is an awsome car out of the pack i ran about 100 laps or so on my home track last night and i gotta say its a pretty good car even for home tracks although i do have a really good adjutable power supply and taps my track is small its a 10ft. by 3 ft atlanta style oval with 15in 12in 9in and 6in curves with a 8.9 ft front straight and the g3r seems like its making a lap in less than a second or maybe just over .. still working on getting a lap top for a timing system .. anyway thanks for stocking the parts us ho racers need and ill c you guys soon ...


----------



## MOMO57 (Oct 24, 2004)

Also,
Will you have any gold electrical parts for the G3R? Lookin' for the following:
-219G
-221G
-222G
-224G
Also,
#979???


----------



## Austin-buckshot (May 18, 2008)

ill be there in the drag race


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Austin, sure would like to get you in the 902 F1 race??? You have been wanting a 902. It is totally race ready.

Update. Since we are going to have 3 races and this being my first 902 and Super Stock race and to encourage more racers we are going to drop the entry price from $10.00 to $5.00. If we have less than 8 people the winner will get 60% of the take and if we have 8 or more racers then we will do the 40% - 20% cut. Either way the house will get 40% to cover the use of the track.

You will also get 15min free practice time. If you need more then it will be at $1.00 per 15min.

Drag Racing will stay the same.



Remember family members still get 1/2 off all our other events.



Thank you!!!

Look forward to a great day of racing!!!

SCJ

Monaco Grand Prix (MGP)


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Tomorrow is the big day. Sure hope to see you racers there. Remember the First Race will be at 3:00. (902 G3R F1) You will need to sign in by 2:45 at the lastest which would leave no time for practice, so try to come earlier if possible. We will be open at 1:00PM. Second Race will be around 6:00PM (Super Stockers). Sign in for this one will be no later than 5:45PM. Then finally the Drag race.

Let's Go Racing, 
SCJ


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Yesterday's racing was a blast!!! Hopefully James can get the results posted soon. Here is a list of entrants: Vernon Dew, Steve (X-Factor) Jones, Wendell (YoBear), Lewis Wuori, Donnie Dunovant, James Rorrer(manager of Monaco Grand Prix), Justin ____(a local guy, didn't catch his last name) and me, Bob (Rawafx) Weichbrodt. 
In the first race we ran totally Box Stock BSRT 902R's with Indy/F1 stlye bodies. These cars were quite evenly matched and the racing showed that. The outside "Red" lane proved to be the most challenging to run, it had several hairpins at the ends of straightaways. We actually ran two round robin events and then totalled everyone's laps for an overall winner. 
The second event was for "Super Stock" chassis with GTP closed/open cockpit cars. Steve Jones was the winner of that event.
The track was super smooth and nice. A few guys even made a few runs on the dragstrip. I ran one drag race against a G3 with one of my M/T's. I "tree'd" the young man I was racing(I had a .063 reaction time), won, and raised the M/T-X/T top speed record to 29.3 MPH. I may have to start building up a few drag cars......

More to come......

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Needed a day off yesterday with family. I will have the results posted by 3:00PM today.
I agree with RawAFX! The racing was great! I would like to personally thank everyone for their support of our first out of town event.

By the way, Bob (RawAFX) won the 902 G3R F1 race!

More to follow by 3:00PM today.

SCJ


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

*Race Results from Saturday's Monaco Grand Prix*

The first race of the day featured the total stock G3R 902 roller with Tomy Indy Car bodies. We called this race the “Monaco Grand Prix F1 Race”.

We raced a total of eight three minute heats to make a complete race or as Bob said, two round robins and then added the totals. The track was a 71’ four lane Maxtrax with Astron 35amp power supply and Trackmate race control with relays.

Other than Austin age 14 and myself, all the drivers for this race came from all over to include Washington DC.

Results of the F1 Race

1st Bob Weichbrodt (Rawafx) 311 Laps
2nd	James Rorrer (Slotcarjames) 306 Laps
3rd Lewis Wuori 298 Laps
4th	Wendell (Yobear) 296 Laps
5th	Austin (Buckshot) 266 Laps	Only his second race.
6th	Vernon Dew 246 Laps
7th	Donnie Dunovant (Bluedevildonnie) 214 Laps

It was a great race and for the most part, I believe it was the first race for most of the racers with a box stock 902. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Last Race of the day featured the all ceramic Super Stock GTP Lexan type body cars. There were 5 or 6 G3R’s and 1 or 2 Storms in this race.

1st	Steve Jones (X-Factor) 397 Laps
2nd	Vernon Dew 372 Laps
3rd	Wendell (Yobear) 369 Laps
4th	Lewis Wuori 361 Laps
5th	Bob Weichbrodt (Rawafx) 355 Laps
6th	James Rorrer (Slotcarjames)	325 Laps
7th	Donnie Dunovant (Bluedevildonnie)	286 Laps

It was really fun and my first time with Super Stocks. Win Lose or Draw everyone one was such a great sport to the point that in my eyes everyone was winners.

I really look forward to hosting more great racing in the near future and sure hope to see Yobear’s write up in Scale Auto Magazine. 

I don’t know how he did it, but Yobear was operating cameras and racing at the same time!!! Wow!!!

Thanks to everyone again for a great day of racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

James Rorrer
Manager 
Monaco Grand Prix
201 East Meadow Road
Eden, NC 27288


----------

